# Hello from the Midlands



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a quick hello as I want to get on and read all the old threads 

I don't have mice atm,in fact I have always intended breeding rats if I'm honest,but I have found that rat breeders do not like selling their stock to people who are novice breeders :roll:

So I thought I'd try their smaller cousins instead and see if people here give newbies a warmer welcome. I'd love to get into the breeding/showing side of the hobby,I have a spare room and lots of spare time lol,just need a bit of help and guidance.

Speak soon,thanks for reading,Jayne.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Jayne and welcome 

I used to breed rats, and I am much, much happier in the mouse fancy  I have found established breeders/exhibitors to be most helpful and kind.

You'll find lots of info on here, but I recommend your first step is to join the National Mouse Club. There's a show in Shareshill (nr Wolverhampton) on Sunday (21st Nov), there'll be loads of people there you can talk to and loads of mice to look at.

Sarah xxx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello!, ive definately recieved a warm welcome and had invaluable amounts of fabulous advice! Me and my partner are also from the midlands ( well east midlands )


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.Would be lovely to see you if you can make the show.It's only a small show and we share the venue with the cavy club.The address is Shareshill village hall,Elm Lane,Shareshill,Wolverhampton.J11 M6,A460 to Wolverhampton.I am also in the Midlands


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Dave Safe Lives in Dudley as well and is always helpful to new fanciers, in fact when i first started i drove from Hampshire to Birmingham to have a look in his shed. 
If you are able to get to the show there will be plenty of people to talk to and help you get your foot in the door


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome.Unfortunately I will be at Heathrow airport on Sunday providing a taxi service for the child :roll: ,so I won't be able to visit the show,which is a shame.

I live just a few miles from Dudley so maybe I should get in touch with Dave Safe,is he a member on here?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no he isn't.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Bean said:


> Thanks for the welcome.Unfortunately I will be at Heathrow airport on Sunday providing a taxi service for the child :roll: ,so I won't be able to visit the show,which is a shame.
> 
> I live just a few miles from Dudley so maybe I should get in touch with Dave Safe,is he a member on here?


maybe you could suggest he joins this forum when you see him


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> maybe you could suggest he joins this forum when you see him


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I would not advise telling Dave he should join the forum! :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you join the NMC, Jayne, you'll get the yearbook which contains all the contact details for everyone in the club. Dave's number isn't working, but you could write to him at least.

I live in Northamptonshire, if that's not too far you'd be welcome to visit my stud.

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> > maybe you could suggest he joins this forum when you see him
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I would not advise telling Dave he should join the forum! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Jayne, I would take Sarah up on that offer.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for that everyone,maybe a trip to Northants is on the cards 

I have requested an application form for the NMC so hopefully that won't take too long,although it looks like it'll be arriving via snail mail so who knows :lol:

In the meantime I'll just stick around and read what I can,I am already totally blown away with the difference between show mice and pet shop mice - I really cannot wait to get my first pair/trio to get started 

Thanks again for being so welcoming


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Bean said:


> I have requested an application form for the NMC so hopefully that won't take too long,although it looks like it'll be arriving via snail mail so who knows :lol:


that is so spot on.We are hopeful that some time over the next century or two we may get online membership.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I have Dave Safes new tel no if you send me a PM. When you decide what variety you wish to keep the best advice is to contact the member(s) who has/have been most successful with that variety. Good luck.


----------

